# Aldi H4 HID Mod using ebay 35 Watt 4300K kit



## Norm (Nov 23, 2008)

Aldi H4 HID Mod using ebay 35 Watt 4300K kit





Large 10M CP light from Aldi A$70






I Finally got around to finishing thing off.
Added the fuse holder and better quality switch with LED indicator (need to know when it's on ) 
Added tennis grip to cover the original switch as it is now not used.
Removed outdated labels.





 
Rebuild





Removed aluminium side panels and cut a hole with my Dremel to allow the 
ballast to be mounted to the aluminium for maximum heatsinking.





Check fit





Ballast mounted, the slim ballast fits beside the battery with room to spare.

 



Reflector view.

 



Size comparison with a Jetbeam III M 






It looks very bright compared to the original Halogen globe.
Globe dropped straight in no focusing necessary. 
PS Note the three screws used to mount the ballast can be seen in the first picture.
The specification says it should be around 3200 lumens. 

 








Sorry for the poor quality beam shots.
Very impressed with the colour temperature, 
this is an enormous thrower can't wait to get out of my backyard and into some nice open spaces.
 ​


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

nice work Norm.

Are you going to put a heatsink on that ballast?


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> nice work Norm.
> 
> Are you going to put a heatsink on that ballast?


Thanks
The ballast is mounted to one of the aluminium side pieces, so there should be ample heatsinking.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

Is the first beamshot of the original Halogen setup? Or just low camera settings?

Nice pics.


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 24, 2008)

nice mod!

and the beamshots are quite nice too...


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Is the first beamshot of the original Halogen setup? Or just low camera settings?
> 
> Nice pics.


These are photos of the mod but just taken in the backyard with very little time or space for anything decent. Really like the 4300K colour. The first beam shot was taken with a faster shutter speed just to show how nice and even the hot spot is. I definitely stink when it comes to beam shots.
Norm


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

What battery setup did you go with?

Seems this great little light deserves a li-ion battery.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmmm... NICE WORK! :thumbsup:

I like your slim line 35w ballasts' design and note the yellow corona present at the base of the beam pattern (gate shot), oddly enough I didn't experience this with my initial HID build though I did with the next 2 projects (different supplier) :thinking:

Battery charge indicator is a really nice/handy feature with this host, I hope you'll post up your runtime details soon (when they're complete)


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> What battery setup did you go with?


Used the original 12V 7Ah SLA battery the light only draws around three Amps so there should be heaps of runtime and I am well set up to charge and maintain SLAs, I don't use the supplied charger.



[email protected] said:


> and note the yellow corona present at the base of the beam pattern (gate shot), oddly enough I didn't experience this with my initial HID build though I did with the next 2 projects (different supplier) :thinking:


Not noticeable in real use.


----------



## Grox (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool. Well done Norm!


----------



## Norm (Dec 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> , I hope you'll post up your runtime details soon (when they're complete)


Runtime seems to be about 75 mins, the light is still running but the battery is down to 11 Volts and I don't think it's too good for the battery to go any lower. The heat sink (side panel) was getting just warm, the light was on the floor of my office, no airflow so after about 45 mins I put a small fan to get some air flow, the heat sink dropped back to being almost stone cold.
Norm


----------



## koala (Dec 21, 2008)

Norm, getting ready to show off at the meet?  
What was the original light bulb size? H4 or H7?

Good job, very cool mod.


----------



## Norm (Dec 21, 2008)

koala said:


> Norm, getting ready to show off at the meet?
> What was the original light bulb size? H4 or H7?
> 
> Good job, very cool mod.


H4 Vince, hope to see you at the meet. :thumbsup:
Norm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2009)

Norm, I was wondering what the dimension of the Aldi spotlight's reflector was?


----------



## Norm (Jan 21, 2009)

About 185mm (7.25") wide by about 85 deep (3.25")




​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheers Norm, sounds like the reflector is reasonably close in spec to the Thor Scout's (perhaps slightly wider though) :thumbsup:


----------



## kchoy (Jan 21, 2009)

Good job, Norm,
Switch looks cool.:naughty:
How did you fix the bulb to the reflector?


----------



## Norm (Jan 23, 2009)

The bulb sits in the reflector as standard no modification necessary.


----------



## SargeRX8 (Jan 31, 2009)

Really impressive. 

I'm still planning my first project and getting ideas. This is a great job man.

Just wondering, since this is an Aldi torch, did you buy it from Aldi? How much did it set you back?

Also did you use a H4 HID bulb? If so was putting the bulb in a matter of out with the old in with the new? And with the mods, is there still room internally to fit the battery?

If someone has one of these original torches for sale, let me know.


----------



## Norm (Feb 1, 2009)

Sarge I used a slim ballast and there is enough room between the aluminium sides and the battery (room to spare). 
The aluminium sides make a great heat sink for the ballast, it gets barely warm. You can see in the first photo three screws that mount the ballast.

The torch was purchased at Aldi for around A$69.00. Original add ALDI - special buys from thursday 06 nov - while stocks last 
I have heard mention that some Aldi stores may still have stock.

The globe was a drop in fit. The bulb is H4.

The same torch orange istead of yellow was sold by Super Cheap Auto. 
Same torch but A$90 The Green Head - 1,100 Lumens 80 Minute Flashlight 

I beleive this light also makes a good host 10 Million Candle Power Rechargeable Spotlight  Fairly sure you will find other threads that use this or a something that looks very similar.

Norm


----------



## flashguy (Feb 1, 2009)

:twothumbs
very impressive. i'm planning to build one but i can't figure out how to install a fuse. also, i'd like to know if a heatsink for the ballast is needed since my mod flashlight doesnt have any aluminum panels on it.
i'm just new on cpf and i'm a beginner with HID systems  i found a really nice HID set for 25 eruos approx. 50 USD but i don't want to waste it so can anyone explain me how to mod the lantern??


----------



## Norm (Feb 1, 2009)

The fuse only needs to be somewhere in line with the positive from the battery and the positive input to the ballast.

You may be able to provide some sort of ventilation to the ballast. I'm not to sure how hot the ballast would get in a sealed none metallic box, I have only ever played with the above set up.

How to mod the lantern? if I were you I would start a new thread in the HID forum and post some pictures of the parts you have to work with and let other members help you along the way. There are people here with far more experience than I posses.

Good luck with your build, can't wait to see what you come up with.

Norm


----------



## flashguy (Feb 1, 2009)

thanx norm

i think i'll put a ventilator in the back so a constant wave of cold air will be going through  .

again, thanks for your quick reaction and information 


greets,

flashguy


----------



## ktafil (Feb 1, 2009)

flashguy said:


> :twothumbs
> very impressive. i'm planning to build one but i can't figure out how to install a fuse. also, i'd like to know if a heatsink for the ballast is needed since my mod flashlight doesnt have any aluminum panels on it.
> i'm just new on cpf and i'm a beginner with HID systems  i found a really nice HID set for 25 eruos approx. 50 USD but i don't want to waste it so can anyone explain me how to mod the lantern??



Hey flashguy,

where did you find the HID set for 25 euro? and what kind is it?


----------



## flashguy (Feb 1, 2009)

ktafil said:


> Hey flashguy,
> 
> where did you find the HID set for 25 euro? and what kind is it?


 

hi,

i found it at www.marktplaats.nl  it is a 6000k set including ballast ! it was a great deal  if you're quick u might find one i thought the seller had 2 sets...


----------



## flashguy (Feb 1, 2009)

hey norm just one last question,

my lantern had a 6V battery but i need 12V so do you kow were to get a cheap 12V lantern?


----------



## Norm (Feb 1, 2009)

Not too sure about where in Holland (Europe) search google for 10 million candlepower lantern, spotlight or torch.
Because the HID kits are usually in pairs most people buy a pair and then put the other half on BST. Doing it that way you can specify with most sellers the colour temperature a 4300K kit will give you the nicest white beam. 
Using this search http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...r+Rechargeable+Spotlight+europe&start=10&sa=N
I found https://www.midwayiberica.com/apps/eproductpage.exe/ShowProduct?saleitemid=818559 this style is very popular for conversion to HID.
You just need to search for items in your area.
Norm


----------



## ktafil (Feb 2, 2009)

flashguy said:


> hi,
> 
> i found it at www.marktplaats.nl  it is a 6000k set including ballast ! it was a great deal  if you're quick u might find one i thought the seller had 2 sets...




thanks, i guess you where lucky... i can not find it anymore.
I want to built a HID into a maglite


----------



## Norm (Feb 2, 2009)

ktafil said:


> thanks, i guess you where lucky... i can not find it anymore.
> I want to built a HID into a maglite


My knowledge about Mag HID is very limited, but I fairly sure the only HID that will fit into a Mag body is made by Welch Allyn - Lighting Products Division .
Norm


----------



## flashguy (Feb 2, 2009)

ktafil said:


> thanks, i guess you where lucky... i can not find it anymore.
> I want to built a HID into a maglite


 
wow that's quite a challenge  succes ermee!


----------



## Norm (Sep 17, 2009)

New beam shots.






This picture measure 520 meters to the other shore.






This picture measures 600 meters to the pylon, unless someone can show me differently I'm shocked by the distances, just imagine if it ha have been dark.
Norm


----------



## toby_pra (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome shots...lovecpf


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Oct 2, 2009)

Any one know if Aldi i bringing back the host? I want to try on of these.


----------



## Norm (Oct 2, 2009)

Try SuperCheap, Repco, Jaycar etc.
Norm


----------



## Norm (Dec 30, 2009)

Just finished updating some mods to this light, it is now desert sand colour and is running off a ZIPPY Flightmax 5000mAh 4S1P much lighter to carry this pack weighs 400 grams the original battery weighed about 3 kilogram. It looks better in the new colour the yellow was a bit cheap looking. I still have to redo the handle grip.















Norm


----------



## Norm (Jan 7, 2010)

Testing my new battery ZIPPY Flightmax 5000mAh 4S1P  meter reading after 60 mins runtime. 1 hour on and only 2.5 Ah used.

I also installed and alarm so as I don't drain the battery below 12 Volts, the Alarm has just started it's initial blink sequence at 65 Minutes as the battery dropped under 15 Volts, should easily get another half hour yet.

The light draws a nice constant 41.5 Watts at all voltages between about 9.6 Volts and 16.8 Volts, so obviously well regulated and it means I should be getting about 35 watts to the globe  






A close up of the alarm module, it has a blue running LED and a red warning LED as well as a piezo buzzer, I need to make a window for it and finish the grip for the light.


----------



## vudoo (Jan 7, 2010)

That's awesome Norm. See many neat yet practical ideas. I can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Haz (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice work Norm, those beam shots look magnificent


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice new colour did you paint the old one?


----------



## Norm (Jan 7, 2010)

Twinkle-Plank said:


> Nice new colour did you paint the old one?


Yes I stripped it down to just the main two case pieces and painted it.
Norm


----------



## ti-force (Jan 9, 2010)

:twothumbs

That's excellent! Great job!

If you don't mind my asking, what charger do you use to charge your battery? I bought a 55 watt kit, and I have plans to install it into one of my lights. This is my first HID project, so threads like yours have been a great resource for me. I've been looking at battery options, and the battery you're currently using seems to be the most reasonably priced battery option I've seen yet. The li-ion packs are about $25 more and some of the other li-po packs I've seen are over double what your battery costs. Thanks for sharing with everyone.

Casey


----------



## Norm (Jan 10, 2010)

ti-force said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> That's excellent! Great job!
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what charger do you use to charge your battery?


Casey I use IMAX B6 Charger/Discharger 1-6 Cells I was using a iCharger iC6 Digital Balance Charger but I've destroyed part of the Lipo circuit, everything else seems to work OK. I've had no trouble with the cheaper charger.
Norm


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice "makeover" Norm, now aren't you glad you didn't sell this HID beast?


----------



## ti-force (Jan 10, 2010)

Norm said:


> Casey I use IMAX B6 Charger/Discharger 1-6 Cells I was using a iCharger iC6 Digital Balance Charger but I've destroyed part of the Lipo circuit, everything else seems to work OK. I've had no trouble with the cheaper charger.
> Norm


 

Thanks Norm, I really appreiciate the info.:candle:

Casey


----------



## Norm (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nice "makeover" Norm, now aren't you glad you didn't sell this HID beast?


 Yes , I have too many $'s and too much time to sell it now, but I'm very happy with the results, especially since its lost weight on the lipo diet.
Norm


----------



## ti-force (Jan 10, 2010)

Norm,

I've got another question for you. Did your battery come with HXT 4mm connectors (http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=9283) or another type of connector? On the website they say "bullet connector (deans type)", but I don't think a deans is a bullet type connector.

Also, this battery: http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...Product_Name=ZIPPY_Flightmax_5000mAh_4S1P_30C_
is rated at 30c constant discharge, while your battery is rated at 15c constant discharge. If I'm right about this, a 5000mah battery with a 15c constant discharge rating would be equivalent to 75 amps. I don't think I'll ever have a flashlight that draws that many amps haha..., but I read somewhere that a battery with a higher discharge rating would alos have a longer run time vs a battery with a lower discharge rating. What do you think? It's about the same money, but it's almost 2 oz's heavier.

Casey


----------



## Norm (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Casey, that's the connector although I replaced it with an Anderson Power Pole connector only because all my ham gear has them so that's my standard connector AROUND here. Not too sure about battery life time, as you said it the load is very light for this style of battery, I'm also using this battery monitor Hobby King Battery Monitor 4S just to be sure the battery is well looked after.
Norm


----------



## ti-force (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks again Norm. Also, I appreciate the link to the battery monitor, that's a great idea, I'll purchase that too.

Casey


----------



## waddup (Jan 12, 2010)

3600 lumens for 90 minutes?


amazing


:candle:

someone pm me a cost $$ to build me one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

Norm said:


> Yes , I have too many $'s and too much time to sell it now, but I'm very happy with the results, especially since its lost weight on the lipo diet.
> Norm




Hey no fair... you didn't include those details in your project write up/DIY notes, I'm formally requesting specifics (including what type of paint you used)!


----------



## Norm (Jan 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hey no fair... you didn't include those details in your project write up/DIY notes, I'm formally requesting specifics (including what type of paint you used)!


Lipo Diet in one of the above posts http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/s...00mAh_4S1P_30C_ (post 48).
The paint was from Super Cheap Auto, a large can Septone Vinyl and plastic paint colour Satin Buckskin.
I used the whole can but it seems to be really good paint you would never pick that it wasn't the original plastic colour, much better than the bright yellow.
I have one more lot of photos to post when I make the window for the alarm module, already recovered the handle with some black vinyl.
Cheers Norm


----------



## Norm (Jan 13, 2010)

Finished Photos






The blue LED starts off constant and flashes as the battery voltage drops then turns red
as the battery gets close to 12 Volts (flat) also has an audible alarm.

The small toggle switch disables the battery monitor if you want to run 12 Volts from the vehicle or other external supply.

Original weight with 12 Volt 7 Ah SLA 5.4 Kilos. Weight with 14.8 Volt 5 Ah Lipo 3.22 Kilos.​







​


----------



## ti-force (Jan 14, 2010)

Sweet!!!


Also, I like that keychain.


----------



## Norm (Jan 14, 2010)

ti-force said:


> Also, I like that keychain.


A Christmas present from member qarawol last year. :twothumbs
Norm


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 15, 2010)

Very impressive!! I like the slim ballast too, it fits perfectly.

nice work, thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------

